# Gluing stone back together?



## slowtyper (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a stone that cracked, not in half...about 65/35. I guess the big part is still usable, but do you think it would still be usable if I glued both pieces to a piece of tile or something? Also, would it probably be best to NOT put glue between the two actual stones, as glue would show up on the flat edge of the stone?


----------



## cwrightthruya (Apr 29, 2013)

I have epoxied broken stones to a piece of flat granite flooring tile and it seemed to work out well. I put epoxy on both the bottom and at the base of the crack as close to the bottom as I could manage on the adjoining pieces to try and avoid separation between the two pieces. I have not completely filled the crack with glue because I thought it would affect sharpening in some way similar to a toxic line, but on that I am unsure.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 29, 2013)

Was the granite smooth or a little rough? You soak the whole thing as well? 

Thanks


----------



## Squilliam (Apr 29, 2013)

I think Murray Carter glues his stones back together with CA glue.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 29, 2013)

I epoxy broken stones on the bottom only, I don't want a glue line coming through the joint when sharpening.


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 29, 2013)

Picked up some gorilla glue today, will find some tile tomorrow. I put the stone together but there is still a little gap between the two stones, hopefully it doesn't affect sharpening much otherwise I'll just try to avoid using that part.


----------



## Squilliam (Apr 29, 2013)

I think gorilla glue expands when it sets, which could cause some problems for you.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 29, 2013)

slowtyper said:


> I put the stone together but there is still a little gap between the two stones, hopefully it doesn't affect sharpening much otherwise I'll just try to avoid using that part.




I've found that the little gap will fill with stone powder after lapping. All of the stones that I've had break and I glued up to a base have zero noticeable feel from the gap while in use. Just try to get the stone to stay together (not slip apart) while the glue cures - that's key.


----------



## mpukas (Apr 30, 2013)

slowtyper said:


> Picked up some gorilla glue today, will find some tile tomorrow.



Don't use Gorilla Glue - it expands as it dries, and I think it's not water proof. Get a water proof epoxy.


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 30, 2013)

Already used the gorilla glue. Its being clamped down (weighed down) right now for 2 hrs. The instructions say to clamp for 1-2 hrs, then it will completely cure within 24 hrs. 

I bought it because it says 100% waterproof. When at the store, the epoxy said it was water resistant and not recommended for continued exposure to liquid and I didn't see a waterproof one. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## cwrightthruya (Apr 30, 2013)

If it does not work and the stone doesn't stick, just lap the glue off and use this:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Loctite-...-Syringe-1405605/100371817?N=4ck#.UYBkFivSPxY

This is what I use, and to answer your question, I use granit/marble floor tile. I usually get HD or Lowes to cut it for me, then I take a 60 sanding screen to rough it up, wash/dry it then hit it with the epoxy.


Hope this helps....Although far too late 

Regards,
Chris


----------

